
United States Manufacturing Sector Will Be More Competitive Than China by 2020 - jseliger
http://fortune.com/2016/03/31/united-states-manufacturing-china/
======
sharemywin
Most interesting statement: China has lost more manufacturing jobs than the US
in the last 20 years.

